# Lợi ích của robot giáo dục stem cho bé



## Robot Stem TPA (16/10/20)

*Robot giáo dục* được coi là thiết bị không thể thiếu trong phương pháp *giáo dục stem*, giúp người học được tiếp cận với kiến thức liên môn của khoa học - công nghệ - kỹ thuật - toán học.

*1.Vậy STEM là gì có quan trọng với trẻ không?*
*Giáo dục STEM* là một phương pháp được sử dụng rất phổ biến ở Mỹ và các nước trên thế giới, giúp người học tiếp cận với kiến thức liên môn học thông qua thực hành chứ không bị ép buộc hay gượng gạo. 




*Tại Việt Nam phương pháp giáo dục STEM* ngày càng được bộ chú trọng và triển khai tại các trường học. Hướng đến phát triển nhân tài trong thời đại mở, việc sở hữu những nhân tài có khả năng ứng dụng thực tế có vai trò rất quan trọng trong việc đưa đất nước ta đi lên.

Các* phòng lab* dần dần được xuất hiện và đầu tư các trang thiết bị, các mô hình* robot giáo dục* giúp cho học sinh có cơ hội tiếp cận và phát triển và tìm tòi khám phá về các nghiên cứu về thế giới xung quanh.

*2.Những lợi ích mà robot giáo dục mang lại cho trẻ*

Không phải tự nhiên mà *robot giáo dục* được giảng dạy tích hợp với *phương pháp giáo dục STEM* trong trường học bởi những mô hình robot giáo dục là công cụ thuận tiện nhất cũng như là tích hợp tất cả những yếu tố mà* giáo dục STEM *hướng tới.

Trước hết phải kể đến đó là khả năng tích hợp trong các *mô hình robot giáo dục* về cả khoa học, công nghệ, kỹ thuật và toán học. Thông qua quá trình lắp ghép mà trẻ biết thêm được nhiều kiến thức mà trẻ chưa có cơ hội tiếp cận, và là được thu nạp một cách tự nhiên thông qua lắp ráp chứ không hề bị ép buộc.

Đặc biệt các *mô hình robot giáo dục* được thiết kế rất linh hoạt, những mô hình không cố định mà trẻ có thể sáng tạo ra nhiều hình thù khác nhau, thỏa sức đam mê.

Robot giáo dục cho trẻ tiếp cận với ngôn ngữ lập trình ở mức sơ khai nhất phù hợp với độ tuổi và khả năng ở trẻ. Các ngôn ngữ lập trình được tích hợp như *Scratch*, C+,... giúp trẻ dễ dàng điều khiển cũng như viết ra những câu lệnh đơn giản để có thể điều khiển robot giáo dục theo ý muốn của mình.




Khơi gợi khả năng sáng tạo, rèn luyện và phát triển trí thông minh cho trẻ. Mỗi mô hình robot là một bài học khác nhau và có liên quan đến nhau, trẻ phải vận dụng các khả năng ở các mô hình trước mình biết được để tiến hành lắp ráp *robot giáo dục* ở bậc cao hơn. Từ đó giúp trẻ có hệ thống những kiến thức liền mạch.

Trẻ được tiếp cận trực tiếp với những công cụ của thời đại 4.0 từ đó là nền tảng cũng như thế mạnh để trở thành công dân toàn cầu, tránh sự lạc lõng đồng thời là bước đệm giúp trẻ phát triển sau này.

Các mô hình *robot giáo dục* được thiết kế với màu sắc bắt mắt, hình thù ngộ nghĩnh thu hút sự tò mò và chú ý của trẻ từ đó khơi gợi niềm đam mê và hứng thú.

Hơn nữa đây cũng được coi là những bộ đồ chơi giáo dục hết sức lý tưởng giúp bé rời xa màn hình tivi và đồng thờ lại có những giờ vui chơi vô cùng bổ ích.

*Một vài lưu ý nhỏ cho các bậc phụ huynh khi lựa chọn robot giáo dục cho con đó là:*

Hãy lựa chọn theo sở thích của con, tránh việc lựa chọn theo ý mình mà ép buộc con sẽ gây phản tác dụng.
Các mô hình *robot giáo dục* được chia thành nhiều cấp độ khác nhau phù hợp với độ tuổi của trẻ. Chính vì vậy mà bố mẹ nên cân nhắc và xem xét lời khuyên của nhà sản xuất để có thể lựa chọn được những robot giáo dục phù hợp cho con.
Đặc biệt là nên lựa chọn sản phẩm của *những nhà cung cấp có tên tuổi* trên thị trường để đảm bảo an toàn cho bé để con có những giờ vui chơi thật ý nghĩa.



*Quý trường/quý khách hàng có nhu cầu về robot giáo dục, liên hệ Hotline: 0979 586 469 hoặc truy cập Robotstemtpa.vn 100% tư vấn miễn phí. 
—————————————————————–*



*MỌI THÔNG TIN CHI TIẾT LIÊN HỆ *

*CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN TỰ ĐỘNG HÓA TÂN PHÁT*

*NHÀ CUNG CẤP SỐ 1 THIẾT BỊ GIÁO DỤC STEM *

*Địa chỉ trụ sở chính 189 Phan Trọng Tuệ –Thanh Liệt- Thanh Trì – Hà Nội*

*Hotline: 0979 586 469*

*Website: robotstemtpa.vn, Tpad.vn,  tpa.com.vn*​


----------



## kiều linh (6/11/20)

stem  ngày càng được bộ chú trọng và triển khai tại các trường học. Hướng đến phát triển nhân tài trong thời đại mở, việc sở hữu những nhân tài có khả năng ứng dụng thực tế có vai trò rất quan trọng trong việc đưa đất nước ta đi lên.


----------

